# long weekend carping..



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm about to beat the heat and start my weekend fishing..good luck to all who goes out..
hope to see some of you this weekend...........somewhere...


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

great night to be out..finally catching some fish, its been a long dry spell..
lost a couple to heavy "timber" biggest of the night weighs in at 20lbs..


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Crappie, get you rear end back out there and beat that 20 lber. Did you restock your corn supply


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

good to see someone is catching fish!


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Ak, are you at eagle creek this weekend?


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

he's at alum...well he was last night


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks BigJohn. Is he still planning a trip down? I'm assuming this is more for your family 4th festivities than fishing but I know he'll be have to be hitting some water too.

There is no way in hell that he will be fishing alum during the day this weekend... That would be crazy, but we are talking about Ak


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Ak and Alum 
Sitting in a tree
K-I-S-S-I-N-G
First Comes Love....

If he spends much more time there he will have to foward his mail. I agree the marina at Alum will be nuts the next couple of days, may make for an interesting night bite when the water calms down .

May be a good weekend to hit Hoover during the day and Alum at bight.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Ive been hitting Alum pretty hard with AK, its had its slow times for sure..lol....
Hey Ak, give me a call if your going out tonight(that is if its a spot where some carp are biting..lol)

Scott


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll make it out with you guys eventually. Been so hectic around here the past month it's been pathetic!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

miso..LOL..thats funny..sometimes i feel like moving to alum..it would eliminate that 50 miles drive each way..  .
tim..i will try and head to eagle creek before the actual event to do some major chumming..
gettin up and ready right now..heading back to fish in the storm..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well..another busy night dealing with "timber"..i must have a knack for them..can't seems to get past it for some reason...the fish was there mopping every morsels of food we throw out.. great night to be out..pics to come when my battery is charged..
heavy gears comin back out of the closet..and more food than my van can hold..thats what in order for the next time out..for sure...  
good time out there scott..it can only get better..


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Sounds like your having fun!!!
I'll try to hook-up down your way later this summer one weekend when I don't have the kids...
HAPPY 4TH


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

> sometimes i feel like moving to alum..


And you complain about the rent in Bucyrus


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

rent wont be so bad if i uses the marina as my address..


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah, until after 2 weeks straight on the bank and the rangers kick you out  LOL. Now THAT I would have to see


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Yup good times for sure..fished from 9pm-6am, lost as many as we landed!

The "square" swim is starting to heat up for sure, but dang you have to chum the heck out of them to get there attention..geez!
At the end of the session both Ak & I were totally out of chum...i think AK went through about 12 lbs. of maise and i shot out over 40 balls of chum.

Post the pic. you took when you get back from Chicago man.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

just have to add that i went to fish at the ping tom park in chinatown and had a blast!!.. the fish was there in great numbers, but the size were small..a nice easy park to fish..definitely will fit lots of people.. caught them all old style..no bite alarms, pod..just watchin the line and set the hook..1 rod was keeping me busy, thats all i used was 1 rod..also had lots of looks from the local chinese, i think they were drooling when they saw what i pulled out of there..  ..definitely a place to hit after a nice meal.. 
all i can say is, i missed fishin in my "square"..even though you definitely need 2 people to land the fish..
PS..i dunno about 12lbs..it seeems a lot more than that..
anyone up for a session this week??


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

heh heh..the ranger wont kick me out..we are buddies now..  he came by and checked out the brolly last time..yup, the big guy himself got out of his cruiser..i couldn't freakin believe it.. he also remember me well from last years episode..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Im game for sure...hows about weds. night?
Give me a shout if so.

Scott

Heck i have to go to the feedstore tues. and buy tons of stuff...im all out, this Alum thing is running me out of chum FAST..lol


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

So when are all these pictures gonna get posted???


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats what i asked AK in a PM....lol.....hes still in Chicago as i type this so he will post them when he gets back.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah..what he said..it wasn't a big one or anything..but it sure feels better than a dang skunk we had for awhile..
wed. sounds good..may have to head over there to get them going earlier..plus if its windy, i may have to try and control my cast a little..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey AK...check your PM


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

The highlight of my weekend fishing excursions










The high res versions of this and two more are in the members gallery


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea nothing over 20 lbs. but all were double digit fish..and let me tell you first hand that these Alum fish scream an alarm and peel line off a BTR reel like no other, PLUS they all fight like there 40 lbs.
Hard runners(on the take) & hard fighters to the net....cant beat that!!

You should come up some weekday night with us Tim, lots of fun.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah..we need a couple more hands on deck..it was like a workout for me..ya just have to be there..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I can't this week because of school and work, but the 13th on works for me. I have my final final exam on tuesday the 13th and the work til 10p, but I think I have wednesday off. After that it seems to be mostly 5p-10p shifts that week so I could do just about anything.

Ak, is this a swim that you have shown me before (like at the september alum outing)?

Plus I now have sundays off for fishing. So maybe I can make some trips to CFD or at least plan my attack for Stonelick (I think I will have to chum two spots on opposite sides of the lake so that I always have an open spot to fish).


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

tim..yep..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

heres scott with a carp from alum..


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

by the way..for those of you who is looking for a Fox rod holdall..i saw one at paul's the other day..he said its barely used and will hold 3 made up 12footers, plus 3 more..padded and all..i believe it was the stalker series(i could be wrong)..also another blemish was around the zipper part..it looks to be a tad worn but still functional..i believe he wants around $50 for them..thats almost half off..
again..this is just FYI because these deals aren't list on his website..


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Are you still in Chicago? Or did you come home? If so, ask Paul if he can get JRC products, like bedchairs in


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm home..was going to come back early yesterday but i HAD to stay..
i wish he would carry other brands too..but i dont foresee it to happens..at least anytime soon..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well AK, see ya again bankside tonight(thurs.) was fun last night, but i think after ALL that chum lastnight they'll be stacked there tonight ready to be caught...im still bringing LOTS of chum just incase..lol
Count lastnight was 46 balls of chum + 2 gal. bucket of maise + 4 gal. bucket of course cracked corn.
Ak....atleast 10-12lbs dry weight( wet weight was about 80 lbs.) of maise..GEEZ US!


Scott


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

Are you guys catching very much? Numbers or size. I was just wondering. Since I don't seem to be able to find any time to fish these days it is nice to live through your guys catches. I hope you catch a big one.

later,

marc


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Each night is different, but when we chum a lot for several days, then we get the numbers.
Most of the fish avg. mid-teens, but there are times when we break off on much bigger carp...i think last saturday we landed like 8-9 carp, but lost just as many...i have now stepped up from my normal 12 lb. main line to 17 lb. main line...i have 2 reels spooled up this way just to use them at Alum....lol.

Hope you make it out soon man..if ya ever want to meet up with us, just give a shout and we'll give ya directions to where we will be.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well..it was a so so night out there tonight..we landed over 10 fish, all were fat and plumpy..not too shabby for a few hours of fishing..  
i'll let scott tell the scoop..


----------

